# Any other freenas users?



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

I configured my old p3-700 machine into a freenas server, so far the only problem after 8 hours of configuring the system, is that I can still only get 3 out of 40 avi files to show on the ps3 using the upnp and none of my mp3's show up either. I'm using the lastest freenas build with the latest version of fruppes. The support forums don't seem to be much help and scanning the search engines doesn't seem to give me any significant help unless you know a lot about freebsd and linux/unix. If anybody else has had this problem and found a solution, any pointers would be very greatfully appreciated!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I struggled with FreeNAS for several months before finally moving on.


----------



## johnmcc (Jul 28, 2010)

I have freenas set up on an old dell, its out in the garage and holds all music,photos and loads of dvd backups,

I found it a doddle to set up, (running on a usb key ), 

However I havn't got it connected to a dedicated media player yet. its just available to all machines on the network.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

I just recently figured out the problem I was having, version 0.7.4 isn't quite stable. I switched to version 0.7 and it works fine. All the movies now show on the pc and the ps3. I think the problem is actually in fuppes v0.660.


----------



## johnmcc (Jul 28, 2010)

I have just checked my version. its :- FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p7

glad you got yours sorted.


----------

